# Alabama rig for trout/reds



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone try this tehnique for trout or reds yet. Just wondering since its the new thing in bass fishin.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You got me... Been thinking about trying it. Let me know if you try it please


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

same here,I know it works on tuna with daisy chains and umbrella rigs and this is basically a mini umbrealla rig.I picked up one at walmart a while back but havent tried it yet either.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have used it many times over the summer. I have had good success by downsizing the jig heads and using something that matches the current bait that I see them busting. Best so far has been the little zoom flukes that resemble glass minnows. Only draw back is that the rig is pretty heavy and will spook fish on hitting the water. I have also used a drop shot rig with a little zoom fluke and had success when fish have had a lot of pressure.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Alphabet Rig for Salt*

Alabama aka Louisiana aka (do a Google) Umbrella Rigs originated in the salt and are 'new' only to freshwater Bass fishing.  They were used to entice Tuna up to where you could catch them using other methods.

They are also called 'Striper Spreader Bars'' and probably used even today to troll for Striped Bass. Do a Google search. Lots of info.

My Alphabet Rig (C2 Rig) that I cast in the surf has only three 'arms' that I use with jigs. Very effective. C2


----------

